# My dear horsie.



## Calaquendi (May 26, 2010)

This is my horse, Meeg Wichtoria. She's thoroughbred/shire! 
I've had her for three years and a half. She's the love of my life.

















http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...150524640517_574540516_11610126_3082405_n.jpg






http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...150525890517_574540516_11610136_2262760_n.jPr


----------



## Itort (May 26, 2010)

She's a beutiful girl. Do you do dressage?


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2010)

I am by far no expert, but I think that is a great lookig horse.


----------



## pugsandkids (May 26, 2010)

Magnificent! I love her socks. It looks like you have a great place to trail ride too!


----------



## harris (May 26, 2010)

And just where in the heck do you live?? Looks like Heaven to me.


----------



## chadk (May 26, 2010)

Kaja, bdeautiful horse, pics, and country! Norway looks wonderful.

Reminds me of parts of the Pacific Northwest or even Alaska.


----------



## Calaquendi (May 26, 2010)

Thanks..  I just love her. I used to ride dressage, but her feet are in bad shape now, so we just go for walks and have fun. 

I live in Norway. It's not the best place to keep a tortoise as he can't enjoy life outside the house that often. But I do believe he's happy anyway!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2010)

He's feeling pretty frisky in the snow. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2010)

O wow! Your horse is beautiful. I really love the pics, it looks like you have a lot of fun together


----------



## terryo (May 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! That horse...those pictures. Absolutely beautiful. I'm speechless.....I love the cold, and I would be in heaven there...except I would need some shopping places, and a few tall buildings. You are very lucky.


----------



## Nay (May 26, 2010)

Kaja,
I love the what looks like a great partner ship. Do you do natural horsemanship?
She looks like she is running to you from the woods. What a feeling!! And you and her near that rail fencing, my horse would be freaking!!
Thanks for sharing.
NA


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of a great horse!


----------



## harris (May 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh that picture of your horse frolicking in the snow needs to be framed and hanging on a wall!!


----------



## Calaquendi (May 27, 2010)

Nay said:


> Kaja,
> I love the what looks like a great partner ship. Do you do natural horsemanship?
> She looks like she is running to you from the woods. What a feeling!! And you and her near that rail fencing, my horse would be freaking!!
> Thanks for sharing.
> NA



Yes, we do "horsemanship", but more in the NHE-direction, Alexander Nevzorov!  

Thank you guys!


Meeg and Freddie met eachother for the first time today. Though noone of them were interested in sniffing or walking to the other one. 

This was taken a few hours ago:


----------



## pugsandkids (May 27, 2010)

Look its warm enough in Norway for a tort to go outside, but not in Oregon!

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, have you always lived in Norway?


----------



## Calaquendi (May 27, 2010)

Oh, still very cold there? Where in Oregon do you live? It's cold here too, but when the sun as been up some hours its warmer, so I take the tort out a bit!  Yes, I'm norwegian.


----------



## harris (May 27, 2010)

Me personally, would take the snow and Winter 10 months out of the year, with the other two being Fall. I'm originally from Goteborg Sweden. I moved here when I was 2, but hey, it still counts.


----------



## mightyclyde (May 27, 2010)

OK, those pictures are incredible. Thats Norway? holy cats.


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 28, 2010)

Some pictures taken a couple of months ago, before the snow arrived!



















And now, the winter is coming.. brrr!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2010)

Personally I don't like the cold, even california "cold" is to much for me but I do enjoy pics of snow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm glad you're letting her mane grow out. I'm not a fan of the "roached" mane. I love your property. It looks like there are no fences, just wide open spaces! And to be right on the lake like that. How lucky are you?


----------



## Kristina (Oct 28, 2010)

I love her neck. I am a huge fan of drafts and draft ponies. My first love is and always will be Haflingers  My very first horse was a Haflinger, he passed away 3 years ago at 37 years old. He was my best friend. 

Shire's are fantastic, a couple of years ago for Christmas my husband took me up to a farm on the Old Mission Peninsula in Traverse City, MI (google it, amazing place) and I got to go for a sleigh ride out through the grape and cherry orchards (wine country) in a sleigh pulled by two Shire mares. The REALLY great part was when I got to drive them!


----------



## Laura (Oct 28, 2010)

I have extended family from Norway.. its beautiful there! and love the relationship/ bond you have with yourhorse...


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow She is gorgeous , it is beautiful to see you together, it is easy to see she loves you very much.
Thank you so much for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Angi (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

